# Progress so far......



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

I've managed to start doing some work on my door layout. I'll post some more photos as I go along.

This is FUN! 







[/ATTACH]


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Everyone must be holding back on comments till you get further along.

Looking good, 

Do you plan on elevating part of it?
Country side setting or factories?

As Gunrunner John to delete the other thread up top.
Or teledoc.....or someone with the power will get rid of it for you.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like it has several layers. Just not connected fully. Looks professional. Will be watching for updates.


----------



## migalyto (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like a great start, very clean construction. Well done!


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

*Progress so far*

@ Big Ed, there is an elevation that is running up to a small industrial area. The slope works out to roughly 1.5%.

Thanks to everyone for the kind compliments. It is still pretty messy at this stage.

I plan an industrial layout at this stage only. I am allowing for further expansion to a second or maybe a third door. Space is unfortunately at a premium now.

I will allow extra track to enable me to expand at later stage.

More pics to follow soon.


----------



## RickC (Jan 7, 2019)

*Newbie Questions*

Looking good.

Is that a sheet of foam on top of the door surface? How are you forming your track to your outline?

Thank you
Rick


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

It is a foam board yes. Here in South Africa it is called Isoboard. The same thing as the pink foam, just white.

I just made a stick with markings on it to get the curves.

I have since added another door to this layout. Some of the curves were a little too tight for my Kato EMD SD 70ACe. I will post some more pictures of the expansion.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

I will upload some pics of my door layout that has since evolved into 2 doors tomorrow.

Expecting some rail mail tomorrow as well. A brand spanking new NCE Powercab. YAY!! I have a Kato SD 70ACe and around 20 hoppers that will now be able to DO something.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

*Progress so far - Pics*

As promised, some pics of the progress. :smilie_daumenpos:

Foam board is painted green awaiting scenery.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Maybe you guys can help me. My Kato SD 70ACe pulls 19 hoppers up the 1.8% incline (Top picture, double track at the left next to the wall) It pulls it up the rigt side track of the two (as seen from this side), but only gets halfway up the left track before losing traction. Both tracks are exactly the same slope. Track is clean. Any ideas? 

I'm still waiting for my second 70ACe, then it won't matter, but still curious as to why.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great job.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you Michael. Still lots to do and a million ideas mulling around my head.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I do a lot of thinking about scenery while watching the trains run. Kicking around ideas in my head about what would work, what would look good, and what I'm capable of.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Same here.........then I run out of ideas!


----------

